# PC oder Mac?



## Dolgrim (24. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Seit ein paar Tagen stell ich mir nun die Frage ob ich mir einen PC oder einen Mac kaufen soll. Bis vor ein paar Tagen kam ein Mac für mich kein bisschen in Frage, doch da ich gestern wieder mit meiner Band aufgenommen habe, kam mir ein Mac in den Sinn. Mit einem Arbeitskollegen habe ich das ganze dann besprochen. Einen neuen Computer wollte ich mir schon seit längerem holen ... bisher spiele, arbeite und bearbeite meine Videos/Musik auf einem Notebook (1,5-2 Jahre alt). 

Von meinem neuen PC erwarte ich, dass ich vernünftig für die Arbeit/Schule arbeiten (Word, Excel, PowerPoint etc.), surfen, Musik hören, chatten und ab und zu was spielen (im Moment Minecraft und League of Legends - evtl. würde ich auch gerne einen Livestream einrichten). Anforderung in Richtung Spiele ist also nicht alzu hoch. Viele Spiele kann ich aber einfach nicht auf meinem Notebook spielen, vielleicht kommen also ein paar dazu, sobald der PC diese auch flüssig wiedergeben kann 

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Lohnt es sich einen Mac anzuschaffen? Oder doch lieber das Geld in mehr Windows Leistung stecken? Ich hab für mich selber mal eine kleine Pro/Contra Liste gemacht:

Pro

- Programme zur Bearbeitung Musik/Video sind direkt dabei. Sollen laut meinem Kollegen auch ganz gut sein. Kostenlose Windows Programme sucken :x

- Alles in einem

- Style

Contra

- um einiges teurer

- neues OS

- neues Tastaturlayout (meine 3 Wochen alte G19 wird überflüssig )

Irgendwie sind meine Contra Argumente stärker ... aber die Verlockung ist da, deswegen Frage ich hier noch einmal nach 
Ein direktes Angebot über einen iMac hätte ich auch schon. Und zwar diesen hier für 1212&#8364;. 

Zu einem normalen PC bräuchte ich noch einen Monitor und evtl Boxen, irgendwo sollte ich noch alte rumfliegen haben. 

Insgesamt möchte ich nicht mehr als 1200&#8364; ausgeben. Je weniger desto besser, bleibt mehr für andere Dinge 

Mac oder PC? Wenn ihr mir ratet einen normalen PC zu holen denke ich, dass ich einen aus dem Sticky nehmen werde, oder würdet ihr mir was anderes empfehlen? Was für ein Monitor? Wäre super wenn ihr ein paar Vorschläge machen könntet 


EDIT: da ich gerade über Wlan gehe bis das Lan Kabel verlegt ist (wird auch noch ein paar Wochen dauern) brauche ich bei einem PC auch noch eine Lösung dafür.

p.s. Die Buffed Formatierung bei Beiträgen sieht komisch aus :s


----------



## Aldaria (24. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich würde ein PC nehmen, weil du einfach mehr fürs Geld bekommst. Ausserdem gibt es einfach mehr Software für Windows.  Und da MAC mittlerweilen sowieso Intel und co verwendet, kannst zur not auch das MAC OS auf PC Hardware installieren, dafür musst du einfach beim PC kauf bisschen auf die Hardware kucken.


----------



## Soramac (24. Februar 2011)

So, da Ich gerade auf den Sprung bin zur Schule habe Ich es nur mal grob gelesen und in diesem Fall ''darf'' man einen Mac empfehlen.

Sofern es nicht nur ums Spielen geht (Bad Company 2, Black Ops und was es da alles gibt) schafft der iMac alle alten Spiele auch. Minecraft bin Ich mir nur nicht sicher, ob es eine Mac Version gibt.

Zu den Softwares hast du Recht, es gibt Anfangs ein ziemlich umfangreiches Paket indem fast alles vorhanden ist, was man für den Start benötigt. Andernfalls, kann man sich über den Mac Store (Neu) sich die passende Software direkt runterladen, Pages (Word) oder Logic Express (Audiobearbeitungsprogramm) und dort ist auch ziemich viele neue Software vorhanden.

Zu dem Preis, schau mal lieber bei Apple.de direkt nach und verusche über , falls du noch Schüler bist, den Rabatt zu bekommen. Ist eigentlich recht simpel und kannst dann bis 150Euro sparen.


Wie gesagt, habe das gerade nur auf den Sprung geschrieben. Wenn Ich wieder zuhause bin (in 8 Stunden) werde Ich es umfangreicher schreiben. 

und mit Mac OSX auf einen PC zu installieren ist auch nicht so. Zum Wlan haste bei dem iMac natürlich ein Vorteil(:


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

HacIntosh ftl.

Ansonsten: Wer produktiv arbeiten will, kriegt mit dem iMac eine wunderbare Plattform dazu. Bildbearbeitungsprogramme werden aber NICHT mitgeliefert. Photoshop gibts auch in ner Mac-Version, Aperture taugt für Fotos recht gut. Mitgeliefert wird iMovie, dass für Einsteiger imo ne sehr gute, weil benutzerfreundliche, Sache ist. Ansonsten die üblichen Office-Pendants, iPhoto und iTunes. Den Kauf von Software spart man sich also auch mit dem Mac nicht. 
Was imo der größte Macvorteil ist, ist das Display. Wenn man ein gleichwertiges am Windows-PC haben möchte, muss man schon 400 Schleifen legen und dann bleiben nur noch 800 für den Rest. Imo rückt das beim 21,5er iMac das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis etwas gerade, wenn man eine komplette Desktopneuanschaffung vorhat. Apple legt außerdem ne Magic Mouse und ein Apple Wireless Keyboard bei. Feine Eingabegeräte, die gut zum Mac passen. 

Die Umstellung aufs OS ist imo nicht gigantisch groß. Klar hat es einige Eigenarten, aber vieles ähnelt sich doch. Wenn du vllt. sogar Kontakt zu Linux hattest, wird dir einiges bekannt vor kommen. Sehr praktisch finde ich das installieren von Programmen in einen zentralen Ordner, Spotlight (das der Windowssuche imo meilenweit überlegen ist). Von Apple mitgelieferte Programme sind in der Regel sehr benutzerfreundlich und erleichtern so die Arbeit erheblich. Mit Word und Co. muss man sich wesentlich mehr beschäftigen, um die gleichen Resultate zu erreichen. Besonders beeindruckend ist das imo bei Keynote, dass bei mir Powerpoint schon länger abgelöst hat. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man weniger in die Tiefe gehen kann. 

Insgesamt ist ein Mac für produktives Arbeiten ein sehr feines Gerät, auch weil es auf den ganzen Treiber-Hickhack verzichtet und ein all-in-one-Paket ist. Das OS selbst ist stabil (auf einem Niveau mit Windows 7), imo leicht zu erlernen und auch durch den neuen AppStore gut erweiterbar. Es ist war, dass es deutlich mehr Programme für Windows gibt - das wichtigste jedoch findet man auch für den Mac. Zur Hardware kann ich dir relativ wenig sagen, da ich nur ein MacBook besitze und keinen Desktop-Mac. Das können andere sicher besser.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2011)

Von dem Display haben dann aber auch nur Leute was, die irgendwas professionelles machen.
Für den Amateurgebrauch reicht ein 200 Euro 24 Zoll TFT.

Von der reinen Hardware kosten Prozi und Graka zusammen knapp 200 Euro.
Also wirst du bei vielleicht 500 landen, wenn du dir einen PC kaufst.
Wobei du für 500 auch was deutlich besseres bekommst.

Damit bist du bei nem PC mit gutem 24 Zoll Monitor und Windows 7 bei 800 Euro.
Für 400 Euro kriegst du ne große Menge Software.

Mich persönlich nerven Dinge wie der Appstore total.
Da hat man hier mal ein paar Euro und da kauft man mal sinnlosen Kram...

Wenn sich jemand nen Mac kaufen möchte, weil er ihn für was auch immer braucht, soll er das gerne tun .
Ich komme mit Windows und nem PC super zurecht. 



> - Alles in einem
> 
> - Style



Da geht dann auch alles in eins kaputt 
Und der Style ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

Naja der Appstore für Mac enthält vollwertige Software. Man kauft halt direkt bei Apple anstatt bei Drittanbietern. Man spart in jedem Fall die Wartezeit und bekommt noch eine schnellere Installation geboten. Ich war auch erst skeptisch, aber an sich ists keine schlechte Sache. Man findet ja auch Aperture oder iLife'11 im Appstore.

Was das Display angeht: Klar "reicht" ein TN-Display. Aber wenn wir einfach sehen, dass der iMac ein hochwertiges IPS-Display verbaut hat, sollten wir schon mit den gleichen Maßstäben an die Sache rangehen. Sprich: Ich muss einen PC annehmen + Display, der die gleiche Darstellungsqualität erreicht und dort sind halt für den Monitor Minimum 350 Euro fällig, tendentiell mehr, denn das Display des iMac ist absolut brilliant. Generell muss man halt wissen, was man will. Zum Zocken sind die Dinger nicht gedacht und auch nicht gemacht. Wer aber Fotos und Videos bearbeitet oder ähnliches, bekommt ein gutes Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Damatadore (24. Februar 2011)

Eine objektive Meinung kann ich dir leider nicht schreiben, da ich seit 2 Jahren MAC Benutzer bin. Aber fast alle die an meinem MAC ausprobieren durften haben sich einen gekauft.
Der Preis ist so eine Sache, wo man immer streiten kann. Dafür bekommst du aber auch ein Display was KEINE wünsche offen lässt. Und natürlich kannst du auch eine Volltaugliche Version von Windows auf dem MAC installieren und auch nutzen, was umgekehrt nicht der Fall ist, auch wenn es immer welche schreiben^^

Ich möchte auch mal ein Pro und Kontra aus Sicht des iMac abgeben.

*Pro: MAC*
*
*
*- sehr schnelles Betriebssystem, egal mit welcher Hardware*
*- lautloses System*
*- edle Optik und hochwertige Materialien*
*- Sehr hoher Verkaufswert auch nach 2 Jahren*
*- sehr leichte Bedienung und Wartungsarm *
*- alles im Lieferumfang enthalte was zu einem PC gehört und kein Kabelsalat^^*
*- in Verbindung mit dem Display und Software günstiger als ein Windows System*
*- Vollversion vom Betriebssystem gehört zum Lieferumfang  *
*- Windows voll Nutzbar (nur bei eigener Windows Version) die beste Treibersuche ist allerdings schon aufwendig.*
*
*
*Contra MAC*
*
*
*- Hardware nicht Aufrüstbar *
*- Hardware wird vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben*
*- Software Angebot was Spiele angeht sehr mager*
*- Wenn man stark raucht vor dem PC kann es im Garantiefall passieren das der Hersteller keine Haftung übernimmt.*
*- Betriebssystem lässt sich nicht oder wenn doch kaum Tunen (mehr Leistung)*
*

*
*
*
Am Ende entscheiden die eigenen Vorlieben. Jedenfalls ist weder ein MAC noch ein Windows PC Schrott. Jeder hat seine stärken und Schwächen.

Ich Wünsch dir viel Erfolg und Spass mit deinem für dich am besten geeignetsten PC.
*
*
*
*


----------



## OldboyX (24. Februar 2011)

PC

Mehr Möglichkeiten (erkauft durch mehr "Arbeit" für den User) und du willst ja auch spielen.

Wenn deine oberste Priorität ist, dass du dich um nichts "kümmern" willst und das Ding einfach nur funktionieren soll (und du bereit bist immer den von Apple vorgeschriebenen Weg zum Ziel zu gehen), dann definitiv MAC. Einiges an Software (vor allem einige Spiele) laufen auf MAC nicht, da bräuchtest du dann ein Windows auf dem System etc. Zudem sind MAC Grafikkarten bedingt fürs Spielen geeignet (ist halt nur ne 5670er verbaut).

PS: MAC Hardware ist entgegen aller hier geäußerten Meinungen dennoch sehr teuer.

Ein Windows PC mit i3, 1 GB Platte, DVD Brenner, 4GB RAM, Markennetzteil,Gehäuse, Windows 7, identischer Grafikkarte etc. kostet um die 550 &#8364;, 

Da bleiben fast 700 &#8364; um sich ein "gutes" Display zu kaufen. Da kann man sich wirklich einen sehr ordentlichen IPS Monitor kaufen (wenn man das möchte).


Am Ende ist es immer dasselbe. Mir stinkt MAC, weil das ganze System von Apple mich auf so viele Arten "bevormundet" und mich zu Dingen zwingt, dass es mich einfach nur nervt.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2011)

Deswegen sage ich ja, dass ein Mac für profesionelle Designer durchaus ein passendes Gerät ist.
Aber was bringt es dir als normaler Anwender wenn du Features hast, die du eigentlich niemals brauchst.

Und fakt ist nunmal das ein Mac teurer ist (auch bei komplett gleicher Austattung) als ein PC.
Zwar nicht so übertrieben teuer, wie manche Leute das hier schildern, aber ein wenig AppleBonus zahlt man schon . 

Hardware 500 Euro
21.5 Zoll IPS Monitor 300 Euro
Windows 100 Euro
Office 100 Euro

Da sind wir bei 1000.


----------



## Ennia (24. Februar 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich ja, dass ein Mac für profesionelle Designer durchaus ein passendes Gerät ist.
> Aber was bringt es dir als normaler Anwender wenn du Features hast, die du eigentlich niemals brauchst.
> 
> Und fakt ist nunmal das ein Mac teurer ist (auch bei komplett gleicher Austattung) als ein PC.
> ...



Video- und Bildbearbeitungssoftware fehlen.


Das Thema "Rauchern entfällt die Garantie des Mac" trifft nur auf USA zu. In der EU gilt das nicht, logischer weise.


----------



## Dolgrim (24. Februar 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 

Was ich nöch erwähnen sollte, Windows 7 und Office sind vorhanden!




Das mit dem Style war nur ein Argument dafür, weil ich bisher immer an einem Notebook gespielt hatte (wie laut sind eigentlich die Lüfter von einem normalen PC im Vergleich?). Man hat halt alles zusammen und wenn man an sich nur einen Monitor vor sich hat mit nur einem Kabel ist das schon etwas stylischer als einen riesen Kabelsalat (find ich zumindest). 

Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit Windows. Jedes halbe Jahr mal neu Installieren und man hat den ganzen Schrott runter. 

Das OS soll wirklich leicht zu bedienen sein, aber wie gesagt, Windows 7 gefällt mir bisher auch super und sonst wird ein bisschen dran rumgebastelt (nach Lust und Laune/Langeweile).




Wenn die Hardware wirklich nur ~500€ ist, lohnt es sich vielleicht wirklich mehr einen PC zu holen. Software mäßig muss ich dann einfach mal schauen ... 

Wie schnell wird die Hardware (im Gaming Bereich) veraltet sein? Vom Notebook kenne ich das, dass man nach einem Jahr schon nur noch auf Mid-Low spielen kann. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich gerne mal Hardware hätte, die etwas länger hält (spricht wieder für einen PC, zur Not wird die veraltete Hardware aktualisiert und ich bezahle weniger als ein neues System)




Inzwischen denke ich, dass ein iMac für mich weniger Sinn macht. Zumindest vom Preis/Leistungverhälltniss. Nice to have aber insgesamt könnte ich mir auch nen schönes Windows System von dem Geld kaufen


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich die Hardware in einen normalen PC kostet ists nicht viel mehr wert. Man sollte aber nie vergessen, dass Apple hier leistungsstarke Desktop-Hardware in ein sehr flaches und nahezu komplett geschlossenes Gehäuse auf engsten Raum packt. Da stecken natürlich ne Menge Entwicklungskosten drin. Außerdem werden sehr hochwertige Materialien genutzt und die Verarbeitung sucht ebenfalls seines gleichen im Bereich All-In-One-Geräte. Das alles summiert sich eben auf. Ja, Apple ist nen gutes Stück teurer, wenn man es aus Leistungssicht betrachtet, aber es steckt eben ne Menge mehr dahinter. 

Das fängt bei den genannten Dingen an und hört bei "serienmäßigem" Bluetooth noch nicht auf. Ich für meinen Teil war vor nicht allzu langer Zeit absolut kein Apple-Fan, ganz im Gegenteil. Doch durch das MacBook, das ich wegen meiner Ausbildung nutze, habe ich etwas mehr Einblick in die Apple-Welt bekommen und kann dir bei deinen Anwendungsgebieten sagen: Dort kann ein Mac Sinn machen. Ob LoL einen Mac-Clienten hat, keine Ahnung. Im Zweifel noch Windows 7 per Bootcamp als zweites OS installieren. Generell solltest du für das, was du vorhast mit dem iMac zufrieden gestellt werden. 

Ob du dir nen Windows-PC hinstellst oder nen Mac, bleibt letzten Endes deine Entscheidung. Du wirst imo keine elementaren Nachteile mit dem Mac haben. 

Lautstärke: Die Macs sind schon sehr leise. Einen "normalen" PC so leise zu bekommen ist sehr gut möglich, kostet dich aber in jedem Falle Geld für Lüfter und Kühler.


----------



## Dolgrim (24. Februar 2011)

Ok, Mac ist also doch i.O. für meine Zwecke ... man jetzt bin ich verwirrt :s



Ich glaub wenn mir noch jemand schreiben kann wann die Hardware beim iMac nicht mehr zum zocken von neuen Titel (Details auf mid-high) und wann das bei einem 700-800&#8364; PC so ist hab ich soweit alle Informationen und muss mich dann nur noch entscheiden >.<


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn du nur so wenige, relativ anspruchslose Spiele spielst, wie im Ausgangspost, solltest du gut zu Rande kommen. Wenn dich natürlich auf einmal das Shooter-Fieber packt, wirst du mit dem iMac eher weniger Freude haben.


----------



## Dolgrim (24. Februar 2011)

Naja im Moment hat mich das Shooter feeling noch nicht gepackt. Ich hab zwar Dead Space und L4D unter Steam aber mit ner (ich vermute, kann grad nicht nachschauen) 2,4GHz CPU und einer nvidia 8700 laggt es sogar, dass ich die Maus bewege und mich erst nach 0.3 Sekunden umdrehe ... 

FALLS ich doch sagen würde BFC2 will ich mal spielen. Mit welchen Detailstufen dürfte ich rechnen?


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2011)

> Man sollte aber nie vergessen, dass Apple hier leistungsstarke Desktop-Hardware in ein sehr flaches und nahezu komplett geschlossenes Gehäuse auf engsten Raum packt



Einen I3 und eine 5670 würde ich jetzt nicht als leistungsstarke Desktop-Hardware bezeichnen . 
Das machen Notebookhersteller auch .


----------



## Kyragan (24. Februar 2011)

Notebookhardware hat deutlich reduzierte Leistungsaufnahmen.


----------



## Damatadore (24. Februar 2011)

Da bis jetzt [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]BFC2 nicht für den MAC erschienen ist, könntest du es nur auf der Windows Patention spielen. Da aber diese Patention Windows unterliegt und somit dein MAC Betriebssystem nicht mehr aus der Hardware herausholen kann, wird das Game eher auf LOW spielbar sein. Da du aber auch immer deutlicher schreibst das du spielen möchtest, rate ich nicht nur von einem MAC in dieser Preisklasse sondern allgemein von einem MAC ab.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Ein Mac ist kein Computer zum Spielen von Windows Games.*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nur wenn ein Game auf dem MAC Spielbar ist, erst dann wird die stärke ersichtlich.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]@Caps-lock[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich kann dir sagen, das meine Frau mit einer 4670er Graka die 256MB Speicher hat WoW mit einer 2000er Auflösung auf Ultra Inc. Schatten spielt. Dein prob ist, du vergleichst nur Zahlen, aber diese Zahlen die du vergleichst haben in einem MAC eine ganz andere Bedeutung als in einem Windows System. Und wie du ja an dem Beispiel von meiner Frau siehst, hollt ein MAC deutlich mehr heraus als Windows. Aber mal davon abgesehen geht es dem TE mehr um einen Gamer PC und das ist der MAC auf keinen Fall! Ausser er kauft sich die MAC Pro Version aber die ist deutlich teurer.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2011)

Nagut 
Es war mir nicht so bewußt, dass eine ATI Radeon 4670 in einem Mac deutlich mehr leistet, als in einem PC.
In nem PC würdest du damit nicht auf mehr als Full HD und mit allen Details und Schatten raiden können.


----------



## Damatadore (24. Februar 2011)

STOP

In einem Raid muss sie auch die Schatten runtersetzen, das wäre dann zuviel des Guten^


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2011)

:>
Ansonsten gebe ich gerne zu, dass in einem Mac die Hardware natürlich abgestimmt ist und dadurch das alles aus einem Stück ist, die Treiber auch optimiert sind.
Beim PC musst du halt mehr rumfrickeln und kannst mit den nominell selben Komponenten extrem unterschiedliche FPS haben..


----------



## Dolgrim (24. Februar 2011)

Genau da ist mein Problem :/ wenn ich sagen würde ich zocke jetzt viel/leistungs fressende Spiele wäre die Entscheidung einfacher. Aber da ich im Moment nicht so viel Leistung brauche, kommt halt der Mac in Frage. Im Prinzip ist es atm so, dass ich vllt 2-3 Stunden in der Woche Video/Grafik bearbeite und ca 5-6 Stunden LoL spiele. 

Die große Frage ist nun, was mache ich in ein paar Monaten? Für den Moment wäre ein Mac wohl passender, da ich gerade wieder ein paar neue Projekte habe, aber was ist wenn ich demnächst wieder ein neues Spiel sehe ... 

Aber ich habe noch einmal drüber nachgedacht und werde mir wahrscheinlich doch keinen Mac holen. Mit Windows fühle ich mich einfach flexibler. 




Welchen PC aus dem Sticky würdet ihr mir nun empfehlen? 750 oder 850€? Hat jemand noch einen Monitor Vorschlag/Erfahrung (Firma)? Bei einem Wlan Adapter, gibt es da verschiedene Stärken oder ist das im Prinzip egal? Das sind Sachen von den ich keine Ahnung hab


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Februar 2011)

Beim Wlan gibt es in erster Linie: B G N als Datenübertragungsstandard.
B = 11 Mbit, G = 54 Mbit und N = 150 Mbit
Wobei es auch noch ab und zu 2N = 300 Mbit gibt.

Bei den Wlansticks ist es außerdem in den meißten Fällen so, dass mit mehr Bandbreite auch mehr Reichweite verbunden ist.

Wenn würde ich zu nem Stick mit G oder N Standard raten. Je nach Wohnsituation dann auch zu einem, der gezielt viel Reichweite hat.
Aber dafür geh am BEsten in ein Fachgeschäft.


----------



## Aldaria (24. Februar 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> und mit Mac OSX auf einen PC zu installieren ist auch nicht so.




Doch, doch, das geht.  Du musst dir einfach im klaren sein, dass es 

a.) nicht in allen Länder ganz legal ist. Da ich nicht aus Deutschland komme, kenn ich natürlich die Gesetzeslage da nicht.

b.) man dafür bisschen erfahrung braucht, um es zum laufen zu bringen.

c.) Ein bisschen langsamer läuft, als auf Apple Hardware, was man aber durch bessere Hardware wieder wegmachen kann

d.) das sowieso nur zum rumspielen ist, will man damit Arbeiten, sollte man doch ein richtigen Mac kaufen.


----------



## Damatadore (24. Februar 2011)

Damatadore schrieb:


> Und natürlich kannst du auch eine Volltaugliche Version von Windows auf dem MAC installieren und auch nutzen, was umgekehrt nicht der Fall ist, auch wenn es immer welche schreiben^^
> *
> *



Du hast mein meinen Satz im Zitat leider zerfledert^^
Ich schrieb "Volltauglich" und das ist bei einem MAC ein sehr grosser Unterschied. Natürlich habe ich auch gelesen, das ein paar Profis es geschafft haben OSX auf einem Selbstgebauten PC zum laufen zu bringen. Da aber OSX auf Apple zugreift wird man den PC dann im Offline Betrieb nutzen müssen und das ist dann mit Sicherheit kein Volltaugliches Betriebssystem.

Edit
Entschuldige bitte ALDARIA. Ich dachte du hättest mich Zittiert. Ich nehme alles zurück.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (27. Februar 2011)

Ich schreib mal drauf los.

Vorweg: Ich habe lange mit Windows gearbeitet und arbeite seit langem mit Mac.

Eigentlich sind die Betriebssysteme relativ gleich. Die Unterschiede sind klein aber doch bemerktbar.

Mac OS X ist im groben schneller. Das Betriebssystem ist für die Hardware angepasst und daher nicht mit standardzeugs zugemüllt. Die Oberfläche hat viele Vorteile. Du hast z.B. "Stacks". Das sind Ordner in dem Dock die du mit einen Klick öffnest und die neusten Dateien in einem Stapel übereinander anzeigt. Sehr nützlich. Ein weiter Vorteil ist die Tatsache, dass du Fenster nie anwählen musst. Stell dir vor du musst jetzt Dateien kopieren und das in mehreren Ordnern. Auf Windows springt jedes Fenster in den Vordergrund wenn du es anklickt. Auf dem Mac kannst du rumscrolen und "Drag&Drop"en wie du bock hast. Das kommt vor allem sehr gut wenn du Tutorials ließt. FF voll aufziehen und das Fenster für dein Programm einfach auf eine freie Fläche in den Browser schieben und schon musst du das Fenster nicht mehr wechseln und kannst trotzdem scrollen. Der Taskmanager ist besser als der von Windows und vieles wird über das OS geupdated. Da gibts noch mehr Vorteile aber die fallen mir gerade nicht ein. Aber eins sag ich dir: IMMER wenn ich auf Windows switchen musste freu ich mich auf mein Mac OS X. Die Menübar die immer oben ist vereinfacht vieles. Programme installieren ist oft einfach nur die .app Datei in den Applications Ordner ziehen und deinstallieren ist einfach nur den Ordner löschen. Außerdem benutzt jedes Programm immer die Apfel oder CMD Taste. Hotkeys werden von Apple vorgegeben. Das heißt, der Entwickler hat schon alles beisammen und muss sich da keine Hotkeys mehr überlegen. Es ist fast immer da selbe. Nice ist auch, dass du Programme mit Apfel Q schließen kannst. Am anfang schließt man gerne mal den Firefox wenn man nen @ schreiben will... Aber das gewöhnt man sich schnell ab xD

Ich glaub man sollte mal mit ein paar Vorurteilen aufräumen:

Der Mac hat keinen Rechtsklick: Falsch. Apple-Mäuse erkennen wo du deine Finger hast und klicken dann halt so wie die Finger liegen. Alle anderen Mäuse werden natürlich auch supportet. Solltest du eine 1-Button-Maus bevorzugen, kannst du auch per CTRL-Click einen RK ausführen.

Macs sind teuer: Jop. Gibts nicht dran zu drehen. Allerdings stimmt mitlerweile auch die Qualität und der Preisunterschied ist nicht mehr so groß. Wenn ich den Bildschirm abziehe (27" mit led und so. ca. 1000 Euro wert) würde ich auf ca 100 Euro weniger kommen.

Es gibt keine Software für den Mac: DIREKT LINKS UND RECHTS^^. Nein Spaß... Für den mac gib es natürlich weniger Software. Aber das liegt an der Verbreitung. Wo auf Windows jeder Hammel irgentwas zusammenbastelt und auf Sourceforge hochläd, gibts auf dem Mac halt nur eine Hand voll Alternativen und nicht 273. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme Software zu finden. Sollte man doch was Windowsspezifisches brauchen, gibts Parallels und BootCamp. BootCamp ist kostenlos. Damit kannst du Windows auf deinem Mac installieren (z.B. ein Spiel). Das läuft wie auf einem Windows PC (Windows und Macs unterscheiden sich nicht mehr von der Hardware). Jetzt hat man aber nicht immer bock auf neustarten (obwohl der Mac in 2 Sekunden runter fährt und in 15 hoch). Dann kauft man sich Parallels für 70 Euro (für Schüler und Studenten gibts das für 50) und kann dann das Windows von der BootCamp Partition einfach im Mac starten. Und zwar in Mac OS X integriert. Du hast dann oben deine Tastbar Items (z.B. Netzwerkeinstellungen, Lautstärke, Startmenü usw.) und kannst dann Programme starten wie nur in einem Fenster auf gehen. Der Mac AppStore vereinfacht auch das suchen nach Software. 

Ein Nachteil ist die kompatiblität zu Spielen. Steam ist zwar im kommen aber es ist einfach nicht das selbe. Jedoch wird die Zeit kommen wo der Mac eine nicht vernachlässigbare Plattform wird. 

Ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen. Falls du fragen hast, schreib einfach im Thread oder per PM (letzteres wäre mir lieber!).

MfG Sugarwarlock

Achja: Wenn du aus dem Raum Düsseldorf kommst, fahr mal da hin (dtpdirekt.de). Die haben auch den Edu-Rabatt von Apple und bauen dir preiswertete Teile ein. Bei mir haben die erstmal alles aus dem Setup rausgeschmissen, was teurer war als ihre Waren. Anscheind fahren sogar Leute aus Neuss, MG, ME, Essen und co. dahin. Sind wohl die besten in der Umgebung. Ansonsten solltest du bei Apple.com/de bestellen. Da kannst du ggf. auch ein Billigeres Modell so aufrüsten, dass es besser zu dir passt oder noch ne Festplatte rein oder was auch immer. Du kannst sogar Software mitbestellen die dann (meinen Infos nach) billiger.

Achja nochwas: Ich bin sehr solz aufs Buffed.de Forum, dass das hier kein geflame zwischen den Betriebssystem fanatikern ist. Wie mich das immer ankotzt...


----------



## Soramac (27. Februar 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Achja nochwas: Ich bin sehr solz aufs Buffed.de Forum, dass das hier kein geflame zwischen den Betriebssystem fanatikern ist. Wie mich das immer ankotzt...



Glaub da hast du paar Momente hier verpasst (:


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Februar 2011)

Naja es war dann hier eher gutmütiges gewitzel und gespotte.
An so richtig miesefies böses geflame kannich mich auch nich erinnern.


----------



## Dolgrim (28. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für diesen Einblick ins OSX 

Das macht das ganze nochmal interessanter, ich hab mich aber trotzdem für ein Windows System entschieden. Das Geld was ich dabei spare wird dann in Software gesteckt. Vielleicht kommt bald mal eine Zeit wo ich mir sicher bin, dass ich kein Spielegerät brauche und dann hol ich mir doch einen Mac, aber aufs erste bin ich mir da nicht sicher


----------

